# Mealworms



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Does anyone else raise mealworms for their chickens? I just started today. I have read a lot of conflicting info online. Just wondering if anyone here has done it?


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> Does anyone else raise mealworms for their chickens? I just started today. I have read a lot of conflicting info online. Just wondering if anyone here has done it?


Id be interested in doing that too


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

I bought 1,000 worms last month and keep them in a plastic tub in the garage. I have had a hot pad under the tub for awhile but unplugged it yesterday as it is getting warm here. I bought a large bag of wheat bran and cooked it at 220 in the oven till hot throughout to kill any eggs that were in it. Every 5 to 7 days I replace the potato slices to keep rot away. I now have lots of black bugs running around. (In the tub.) 
Planning on starting a second tub so that I can harvest one while the other grows out.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> I just started today. I have read a lot of conflicting info online.


How are you growing yours?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I got one of the 3 drawer totes. I had read you should separate the eggs from the worms and separate the beetles. A drawer for each. Now I have been reading you don't have to do all that work. I read the beetles will eat the larvae?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I put them in some oatmeal. I had read it works as well as the wheat germ. I had it on hand too.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would love to, but we have zero space left in the house for doing and no outdoor buildings.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

kahiltna_flock said:


> I read the beetles will eat the larvae?


I don't know if that is true or not, but have also read that it is not true. Either way, keeping them separate seamed like a lot of extra work since I'm not into raising bugs. Just into feeding my birds "Chicken Candy!". 


Apyl said:


> I would love to, but we have zero space left in the house for doing and no outdoor buildings.


I saw one too many examples while researching this where dormant eggs of unwanted bugs hatched and came pouring out of the container.  That's why I cook my wheat bran before adding it to the bin. I think if that happened to me while keeping them in the house my wife would...


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I am not going to bother either. Honestly, the thought of separating them grosses me out! Actually, the whole process does! I am only doing it because they love them and they are so expensive.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't have a meal worn farm but I bought some and my chicks love um


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I used to raise them for my reptiles. Bugs are good. You're on your way. I use oatmeal but I'm not an expert by any means.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm setup to raise crickets (I have a couple of containers and some cardboard egg crates) but that's really just to supplement if access to chicken feed ever gets to be a problem (I'm a prepper).


----------

